# Has anyone tryed Green House seeds.



## longtimegrower (Oct 14, 2007)

Im looking at trying white widow and white Rhino from Green House seeds. Has anyone tryed these or any of the other Green House strains. Are they a lot better than nirvana strains that are f2 because the price is a lot more than nirvan. I wasn`t inpressed by nirvana`s seeds. I love the mandala seeds though. Slim PS here is a result i had from ome of the mandala strains.


----------



## vitocorleone (Oct 14, 2007)

Arjan's Ultra Haze #1 looks really good.....cept for the 90 flower time....but I guess 900gms per sq meter makes up for that....I wonder what it would do with CO2.....     

I don't know if you've ever seen Arjan from Green House Seeds do an interview but he is SO trying to be the "Million Dollar Man" from WWF of the seed vendor scene...   

the Strawberry Haze sounds good....they all sound good, really....

I hope you do a grow journal if you do do some Green House seeds...


----------



## smkngunz (Oct 14, 2007)

i used bcseedking,com  got the seeds in one week,  there only 50-80 dollers too.  Fem. seeds are around 120 dollers. fast stealth shipping


----------



## vitocorleone (Oct 15, 2007)

The White Widow that Greenhouse makes is supposed to be something special... I checked out bcseedking.... very limited strain selection and the prices aren't that great.... and a boring website....


----------



## 1ManMafia (Oct 15, 2007)

longtimegrower said:
			
		

> Im looking at trying white widow and white Rhino from Green House seeds. Has anyone tryed these or any of the other Green House strains. Are they a lot better than nirvana strains that are f2 because the price is a lot more than nirvan. I wasn`t inpressed by nirvana`s seeds. I love the mandala seeds though. Slim PS here is a result i had from ome of the mandala strains.


 
Did you actually grow a strain of Nirvana seeds?... I was just going to order from there... But I myself am wondering what websites have the best bang for thier buck...  I some sites have the same strains but for twice as much and they aren't feminized or anything special like that...


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 15, 2007)

*Bummer that they don't ship to USA!  I like the idea of buying 5 seeds instead of 10.  *


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 15, 2007)

I got the church fems from greenhouse through dr.chronic. and from nirvana i got ww and bubblicious I think there fine for the price. Im really likeing the seedsman purple buds, if you want F1's  for cheap then they are it. i got them and the bubblicious going now. the bubbles are F2's and so far the only differance i see is more vigor in the F1's. However the bubblicious already have a sweet smell to it already thats noticable when i move. but i think nirvana has a good product for the price


----------



## Oscar (Oct 16, 2007)

longtimegrower said:
			
		

> Im looking at trying white widow and white Rhino from Green House seeds. Has anyone tryed these or any of the other Green House strains. Are they a lot better than nirvana strains that are f2 because the price is a lot more than nirvan. I wasn`t inpressed by nirvana`s seeds. I love the mandala seeds though. Slim PS here is a result i had from ome of the mandala strains.


 
I was just checking a web site where all the Grouch's shop and the White Widow is going for 150$ for 10 made by Dutch Passion.
These were the most expensive seeds they've got.
Even Northern Lights is going for 300 big ones!

*JACK HERER - $385 by [FONT=Arial,sans-serif]SENSI SEEDS*[/FONT]
*THE HOG - $360 by [FONT=Arial,sans-serif]TH SEEDS[/FONT]*


----------

